# Housing. How to scum the scummers?



## marmar (Mar 15, 2018)

So I have being living in ny city on and off for the past 12 years. I want to get affordable housing, as at this point in my life that's what (I think) I want and need. I also don't make enough to qualify for low income housing lottery, and public housing for non drug addicts and section 8 is basically non existent in this city. Im not looking for a life advice here, so anyone thinking of giving one can shove it up back your ass. Im looking for advice on the exactly the following:
For the low income housing I need to make at least 26000 a year. My income is about 11000 a year. And I cannt or don't want to (see above about life advices!) work more right now. So, is there a way to prove somehow I make more then i do?one of my ideas is to file a tax refund and put in some kind of self employed cash income in there that would add up to around 26k. Is that possible? I'm not good with tax refunds and all that system.
Any other ways you can imagine on how to do that?
Many thanks and stay pirates


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 15, 2018)

i think the only problem with claiming you made more than you did would be that you'd end up owing the govt' unpaid taxes on that money.


----------



## sixsixtysixth (Mar 15, 2018)

nyc sucks if you're broke n trying to settle down. wish u the best of luck!


----------



## bushhippie (Mar 15, 2018)

is there wa way you can claim you run your own buisness doing landsaping or are an artist, dealing with all cash?


----------



## marmar (Mar 15, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> i think the only problem with claiming you made more than you did would be that you'd end up owing the govt' unpaid taxes on that money.


I don't think you have to pay taxes if you make less then certain income. I would imagine 26k a year is very low income by NYC standart. But I need to double check on that. Either way may be a couple hundred in taxes is worth affordable housing


----------



## marmar (Mar 15, 2018)

crisywantstorunaway said:


> is there wa way you can claim you run your own buisness doing landsaping or are an artist, dealing with all cash?


I could, if they dont need a proof of it, then that could totally work. That's why I'm asking. Idk how taxes work, haven't really paid them before


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 15, 2018)

marmar said:


> I don't think you have to pay taxes if you make less then certain income. I would imagine 26k a year is very low income by NYC standart. But I need to double check on that. Either way may be a couple hundred in taxes is worth affordable housing



you still gotta pay taxes if you only make 26k a year. legally that is.


----------



## marmar (Mar 15, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> you still gotta pay taxes if you only make 26k a year. legally that is.


In NYC? Have you paid taxes here? I hear here that you get a lot back for living in the city, if you make below some amount (not sure which exactly) so it comes down to 0 in paid tax after all.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 15, 2018)

marmar said:


> In NYC? Have you paid taxes here? I hear here that you get a lot back for living in the city, if you make below some amount (not sure which exactly) so it comes down to 0 in paid tax after all.



never lived in nyc no. but im pretty sure you still gotta pay taxes no matter what yer income is. i could be wrong though.


----------



## bushhippie (Mar 15, 2018)

marmar said:


> I could, if they dont need a proof of it, then that could totally work. That's why I'm asking. Idk how taxes work, haven't really paid them before


ive never really looked into it. maby get a friend whos a lawyer and ask. i think if you buy things that are related to whatever you claim your buisness is, then it should be ok. that way you have recipts to kinda have a "paper trail"


----------



## Dameon (Mar 15, 2018)

The federal minimum for taxation is something like $7k, so if you're making $26k, you're nowhere near qualifying for that. As far as I know, the feds don't care where you live when it comes to calculating your refund; the tax schedule is the same across the country. State taxes may be different, but in states with state taxes, you have to pay both federal and state.


----------



## Wasabi Peas (Apr 27, 2018)

why not just say youre a drug addict and qualify for recovery based housing? Idk how it goes in NYC but in philly you just need a year or more of documented homelessness (shelters, etc) and have a drug addiction/mental illness....I heard that nyc has similar programs, no??


----------



## marmar (Apr 27, 2018)

Wasabi Peas said:


> why not just say youre a drug addict and qualify for recovery based housing? Idk how it goes in NYC but in philly you just need a year or more of documented homelessness (shelters, etc) and have a drug addiction/mental illness....I heard that nyc has similar programs, no??


That's genius. Except I've never done havy drugs. 
It is true tho, that for junkies it's easy to get housing here, if they go to rehab program. 
Luckily I don't qualify for rehab.
Will have to see if I win anyhousing lottery


----------

